# Taking requests for Betta pixel art!



## lottieBendie (Jul 19, 2013)

I was bored, so I thought I'd do some pixel art for people! Here is my male and female. 


Note: the fins will match your betta's fin type.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Igneel would love it if you did him he's a veiltail.


----------



## Chachi (Sep 22, 2013)

Will you do my boys? The blue and white one is Xenos and the EE is Reggie.


----------



## Weaver (Sep 8, 2013)

Say lottieBendie, can you do... transparency? I'd love one of Kasper but well, part of his finnage is pretty darn transparent.


----------



## lottieBendie (Jul 19, 2013)

Weaver said:


> Say lottieBendie, can you do... transparency? I'd love one of Kasper but well, part of his finnage is pretty darn transparent.


Sure!


----------



## lottieBendie (Jul 19, 2013)

Chachi said:


> Will you do my boys? The blue and white one is Xenos and the EE is Reggie.


Here they are! Xenos was a bit hard, I admit, but I'm happy about how they turned out!


----------



## lottieBendie (Jul 19, 2013)

Indigo Betta said:


> Igneel would love it if you did him he's a veiltail.


Here he is!:


----------



## lottieBendie (Jul 19, 2013)

Weaver said:


> Say lottieBendie, can you do... transparency? I'd love one of Kasper but well, part of his finnage is pretty darn transparent.


I hope it looks ok! :


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

lottieBendie said:


> Here he is!:



Thank You so much Igneel loves it and so do I:-D


----------



## Chachi (Sep 22, 2013)

lottieBendie said:


> Here they are! Xenos was a bit hard, I admit, but I'm happy about how they turned out!


Thanks so much!!! Love them!


----------



## lottieBendie (Jul 19, 2013)

Indigo Betta said:


> Thank You so much Igneel loves it and so do I:-D


Yay! you're welcome!


----------



## lottieBendie (Jul 19, 2013)

Chachi said:


> Thanks so much!!! Love them!


I'm glad you like them!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

would you mind doing my other bettas too?
Ellis


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Indigo


----------



## lottieBendie (Jul 19, 2013)

Indigo Betta said:


> would you mind doing my other bettas too?
> Ellis


Sure! 

WOW ellis is BEAUTIFUL! I've never seen an EE with colored front fins!


----------



## lottieBendie (Jul 19, 2013)

Indigo Betta said:


> Indigo


All done!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

lottieBendie said:


> Sure!
> 
> WOW ellis is BEAUTIFUL! I've never seen an EE with colored front fins!


Thank You Ellis loves the picture:-D



lottieBendie said:


> All done!


and I have a new avatar of Indigo now 
Thank You:-D


----------



## lottieBendie (Jul 19, 2013)

Indigo Betta said:


> Thank You Ellis loves the picture:-D
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anytime!


----------



## MidnightsSong (Feb 11, 2013)

Maybe mine?

Confetti:


















Saturn:


----------

